# Rollover Pass 1956



## Wayner (Jan 5, 2006)

Some precious old photos that were passed on to me a few years back. 

There is some talk about closing Rollover Pass because of the cost of keeping the ICW dredged. One can only guess how many people have precious memories created from fishing at Rollover. I live 350 miles away but I go there daily in my mind. 

Hope you enjoy.

Wayner


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Love the "No Fishing From Bridge" photo. We don's see no stinking sign.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Nice series. Now I know where all the flounder went.
James


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

WOW!!!!Look at all the folks...geez what a nightmare I bet that was.....:spineyes:


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

I remember as a kid when we would go there during the flounder runs and man, you could hardly get a spot on the bay side...

Isnt it weird man...as we get older, it seems that portions of our lives fade away and dissapear...We are left with only the memories!! Keep making good ones!!


----------



## Earnieg (Dec 26, 2008)

We spent a of time down there over the last few years. My in-laws had a house on the beach side a couple of miles from rollover. Now they have a slab. The area around rollover was almost completely destroyed


----------

